# My new fan tail and siraj pigeons



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

nice birds


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

nice ones........thanks


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Boneyrajan.k,
Welcome to PigeonTalk  Nice birds,thanks for sharing. I have some 'Siraji' birds also, but no feathers on feet. Good luck, peace,
YaSin


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks friends...


----------

